
Firuzabad Fire Temple (2015) - Thevet
https://persiannomad.wordpress.com/2015/06/05/firuzabad-fire-temple/
======
0x8BADF00D
Zoroastrianism is interesting. It seems they adopted worshiping fire from the
earlier Vedic religion. The alchemists of the middle ages still displayed a
wonder of fire, and its purifying properties.

~~~
skanga
Zoroastrian here. Not religious at all but happy to answer any Qs you may
have.

~~~
0x8BADF00D
That's awesome. What was it like growing up? Did you have to go to a
particular temple? I myself was raised Hindu, so I would often go to a
Vaishnava temple. Did you have to observe any specific rituals?

~~~
skanga
Very normal. I went to numerous different temples but mostly just the one
nearest to my house.

I also had the Navjote ceremony after which one is "oficially" inducted into
the religion. After that you can wear the Sedreh and Kusti after your daily
shower.

